# anti freeze leak



## bobbyvip (Oct 29, 2008)

i have a 94 maxima that leaks antifreeze.i have traced out the leak to the left side of the engine by the belts but i don't know exactly what is leaking or what is even there that could leak antifreeze..is the water pump there? should i take the belts off and look behind to see better ?..if someone knows or might know what is leaking or has an idea of what i should do or check please let me know


----------

